# San Fernando Valley Council



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

*We have started a San Fernando Valley Council; On March 17, 2010 we had our first meeting with over ten clubs showing up to be part of this Council. We meet every 3rd Wednesday of the month at Red Vest Pizza Parlor 12639 Glenoaks Blvd. Sylmar, Ca 91342 818-362-1536 at 8 p.m. There is no dues or any kind of fees (it’s free) to be part of the San Fernando Valley Council. We will like all of the 818 clubs to be part of this Council. It’s a good way for all of us to get to know each other. We will like to invite all of the 818 clubs to be part of this Council and be one big club.*


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

it was good to see everyone there where many old faces, but there was some new one and i was glad you meet them.


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

Good to see everybody there , everybody had good ideas. hope to make the "818" a better place .


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY_@Mar 18 2010, 08:03 AM~16925839
> *Good to see everybody there , everybody had good ideas.  hope to make the "818" a better place .
> *


X2...everybody put a lot good inputs and a lot of good ideas.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GLAD WE COULD BE PART OF THE COUNCIL GOOD TIMES CC WILL DO OUR PART


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

GOOD TO MEET YOU ALL YESTERDAY.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 18 2010, 08:56 AM~16926227
> *GOOD TO MEET YOU ALL YESTERDAY.
> *


X2


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 18 2010, 07:56 AM~16926227
> *GOOD TO MEET YOU ALL YESTERDAY.
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY_@Mar 18 2010, 08:03 AM~16925839
> *Good to see everybody there , everybody had good ideas.  hope to make the "818" a better place .
> *


YEP YEP good first meeting!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY_@Mar 18 2010, 07:03 AM~16925839
> *Good to see everybody there , everybody had good ideas.  hope to make the "818" a better place .
> *


X2


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

its a good idea for all of the 818 clubs to come together as one BIG UNITY to support each other in every possible way.TTT for the BIG 818 VALLE


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

GOOD MEETING YESTERDAY ALOT OF POSITIVE STUFF


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

GOOD MEET...


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 18 2010, 08:52 AM~16926197
> *GLAD WE COULD BE PART OF THE COUNCIL GOOD TIMES CC WILL DO OUR PART
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  818


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 19 2010, 03:30 AM~16934875
> *TTT  818
> *


x2


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

how is everyone doing. who is going to san diego.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies will be in San Diego this weekend for the car show


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Mar 18 2010, 04:06 PM~16930079
> *GOOD MEETING YESTERDAY ALOT OF POSITIVE STUFF
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Who is in San Diego?


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

good to see everyone!!!!! it was a good turn out!!!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 21 2010, 12:06 AM~16950268
> *Who is in San Diego?
> *


JUST GOT BACK FROM SANDIEGO AND HEY GOOD MEETING AND GOODTIMES CC AND MY SELF ARE GLAD TO BE PART OF THE COUNSIL SEE YOU NEXT TIME AND I HOPE THIS WORKS OUT GOOD FOR EVERYONE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Mar 21 2010, 10:52 PM~16958164
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM SANDIEGO AND HEY GOOD MEETING AND GOODTIMES CC AND MY SELF ARE GLAD TO BE PART OF THE COUNSIL SEE YOU NEXT TIME AND I HOPE THIS WORKS OUT GOOD FOR EVERYONE
> *


GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK SAFE FROM S.D.


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 21 2010, 10:55 PM~16958196
> *GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK SAFE FROM S.D.
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice to see everyone who didn't go to the S.D show kicking it at the park, man we had mission park packed up. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 22 2010, 07:59 AM~16960828
> *Nice to see everyone who didn't go to the S.D show kicking it at the park, man we had mission park packed up. :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure we missed a good turn out at the Mission, San Diego was nice too :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

this is for my boys in oldies.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 22 2010, 12:33 PM~16963232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joey Great pic, Uce looked good in San Diego :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 22 2010, 08:59 AM~16960828
> *Nice to see everyone who didn't go to the S.D show kicking it at the park, man we had mission park packed up. :biggrin:
> *


POST UP PICS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THAT 59 RAG LOOKED GOOD TOO FROM OLDIES :biggrin:


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 18 2010, 01:44 AM~16924735
> *We have started a San Fernando Valley Council; On March 17, 2010 we had our first meeting with over ten clubs showing up to be part of this Council. We meet every 3rd Wednesday of the month at Red Vest Pizza Parlor 12639 Glenoaks Blvd. Sylmar, Ca 91342 818-362-1536 at 8 p.m. There is no dues or any kind of fees (it’s free) to be part of the San Fernando Valley Council. We will like all of the 818 clubs to be part of this Council. It’s a good way for all of us to get to know each other. We will like to invite all of the 818 clubs to be part of this Council and be one big club.
> *


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilzuess_@Mar 22 2010, 08:26 PM~16967695
> *
> *


Good to here the things that are going on in the 818, I would like to invite everyone to the show happenning on April 10, 2010. Hosted and promoted by RC Entertainment, at the Faith Dome at 7901 s. Vermont Los Angeles. Check the posting on layitlow.com. Hope to see all the 818 in the house move in time is 6:AM to 10:AM.


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

hey guys this Adam from Oldies. I really need everyones help.someone stole my bike tonight in San Fernando on Fifth and Maclay. if everyone can spread the word. I would appreciate it. if anyone knows anything call me at (818)804-1631


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Mar 22 2010, 09:13 PM~16969438
> *hey guys this Adam from Oldies. I really need everyones help.someone stole my bike tonight in San Fernando on Fifth and Maclay. if everyone can spread the word. I would appreciate it. if anyone knows anything call me at (818)804-1631
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Mar 22 2010, 10:13 PM~16969438
> *hey guys this Adam from Oldies. I really need everyones help.someone stole my bike tonight in San Fernando on Fifth and Maclay. if everyone can spread the word. I would appreciate it. if anyone knows anything call me at (818)804-1631
> 
> 
> ...


  :nono:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Mar 22 2010, 11:10 PM~16970130
> *  :nono:
> *


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Mar 22 2010, 10:13 PM~16969438
> *hey guys this Adam from Oldies. I really need everyones help.someone stole my bike tonight in San Fernando on Fifth and Maclay. if everyone can spread the word. I would appreciate it. if anyone knows anything call me at (818)804-1631
> 
> 
> ...


wow sorry to hear that i will keep my eye open.good luck infinding it.


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 23 2010, 08:12 AM~16972031
> *wow sorry to hear that i will keep my eye open.good luck infinding it.
> *


thanks bro let everyone know. someone around here knows somethings. it was taken in san fernando on Fifth and Hagar st last night around 8


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:guns: :guns: :machinegun: Bastards get them and break their legs so that they cant walk again.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Mar 23 2010, 01:36 PM~16974919
> *:guns:  :guns:  :machinegun: Bastards get them and break their legs so that they cant walk again.
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie+Mar 23 2010, 01:36 PM~16974919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS...I JUST WANNA GET THE BIKE BACK IN ONE PIECE :angry:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR BIKE ILL KEEP MY EYES OPEN AND HOPEFULLY YOU FIND IT IN ONE PIECE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 22 2010, 12:23 PM~16962453
> *I'm sure we missed a good turn out at the Mission, San Diego was nice too  :biggrin:
> *


Hey George Its Bird in San Diego. It was nice to meet you finally in person.. Dou you have a copy of your flyer electronically? If so can you email it to me so I can post it up on shows and events? We are looking forward to working The Oldies SFV show June 27th


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 23 2010, 01:36 PM~16975446
> *Hey George Its Bird in San Diego.  It was nice to meet you finally in person..  Dou you have a copy of your flyer electronically?  If so can you email it to me so I can post it up on shows and events?  We are looking forward to working The Oldies SFV show June 27th
> *


Hey Bird it was nice to meet you too, I do have it electronically send me your Email


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 18 2010, 01:44 AM~16924735
> *We have started a San Fernando Valley Council; On March 17, 2010 we had our first meeting with over ten clubs showing up to be part of this Council. We meet every 3rd Wednesday of the month at Red Vest Pizza Parlor 12639 Glenoaks Blvd. Sylmar, Ca 91342 818-362-1536 at 8 p.m. There is no dues or any kind of fees (it’s free) to be part of the San Fernando Valley Council. We will like all of the 818 clubs to be part of this Council. It’s a good way for all of us to get to know each other. We will like to invite all of the 818 clubs to be part of this Council and be one big club.
> *


GOOD TO SEE MANY CLUBS FROM YOUR CITY COME TOGETHER!! WE ARE CELEBRATING OUR COUNCIL 5YRS STRONG NEXT MONTH.. OLDIES HOUSTON CHAPTER RIDES WITH OUR COUNCIL..  

GOOD LUCK WITH YALLS COUNCIL!
FROM


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Mar 22 2010, 09:13 PM~16969438
> *hey guys this Adam from Oldies. I really need everyones help.someone stole my bike tonight in San Fernando on Fifth and Maclay. if everyone can spread the word. I would appreciate it. if anyone knows anything call me at (818)804-1631
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP WITH ALL THESE PEOPLE GETTING THERE STUFF STOLEN THATS FUCKED UP!!!!!! WE WILL MAKE SURE TO KEEP OUR EYES OPEN.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

how many people are going to woodlypark.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

818 BUMP


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

818


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP 818


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 24 2010, 05:51 PM~16990139
> *GOOD TO SEE MANY CLUBS FROM YOUR CITY COME TOGETHER!! WE ARE CELEBRATING OUR COUNCIL 5YRS STRONG NEXT MONTH.. OLDIES HOUSTON CHAPTER RIDES WITH OUR COUNCIL..
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH YALLS COUNCIL!
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I'LL BE THERE 2 THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 28 2010, 05:28 PM~17026735
> *I'LL BE THERE 2 THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

MORNING VALLEY


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

morning


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP MY BROTHAS FROM THE COUNCIL :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

HOLLYWOOD SATURDAY CRUISE NIGHT
PLACE: TOMMY’S OFF HOLLYWOOD BLVD
DATE: APR 3 2010
TIME 9.PM
ALL CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, WHOEVER COME THREW LAST SAT WAS OFF THE CHAIN THE COUNCIL, ONE LIFE, LOLOS WHERE IN THE HOUSE PLUS A BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS, AND STUNNER’S RIDES KEEP IT FLOWING


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Mar 29 2010, 06:31 PM~17037284
> *WAT UP MY BROTHAS FROM THE COUNCIL :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Mar 29 2010, 05:31 PM~17037284
> *WAT UP MY BROTHAS FROM THE COUNCIL :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

HOLLYWOOD ON SAT. NIGHTS


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 30 2010, 12:09 AM~17041448
> *HOLLYWOOD ON SAT. NIGHTS
> *


lets do the damn thing. lets get the 818 to come out.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

good morning


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Mar 29 2010, 05:31 PM~17037284
> *WAT UP MY BROTHAS FROM THE COUNCIL :thumbsup:
> *


wasup


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

WAS UP 818


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

BUMP...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

dam george your up early good morning to everyone else.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

morning :biggrin:


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

Good morning Council


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP EVERYBODY :wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*''HATED 1'' 1961 RAG IMPALA *


















WUTS GOOD HOMIES THESE ARE MY RIDES WE PUSHIN HARD FOR THE 818 VALLEY  GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

PASSING BY TO SAY WUS UP TO MY COUNSIL BROTHAS


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 1 2010, 01:26 AM~17063508
> *''HATED 1'' 1961 RAG IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


so do you have any new photos of that 61.


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 1 2010, 12:26 AM~17063508
> *''HATED 1'' 1961 RAG IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


straight 818 lookin good homie


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP COUNCIL ITS THE WEEKEND... uffin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Apr 2 2010, 06:02 AM~17074094
> *WAT UP COUNCIL ITS THE WEEKEND... uffin:
> *


true to that , but some suckers like me still have to work.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Good Friday everyone!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 1 2010, 12:26 AM~17063508
> *''HATED 1'' 1961 RAG IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! I'm hoping to have my g house out by the summer.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 2 2010, 09:36 AM~17076121
> *Happy Good Friday everyone!
> *



:yes:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Apr 1 2010, 06:56 AM~17064177
> *so do you have any new photos of that 61.
> *


REAL SOON I WILL POST IT UP PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY_@Apr 1 2010, 07:58 AM~17064574
> *straight 818 lookin good homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 2 2010, 10:36 AM~17076123
> *nice!!  I'm hoping to have my g house out by the summer.
> *


THANKS  HOW MUCH MORE TILL THE G HOUSE IS OUT ?


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

does anyone know when the show is at the ventura fair grounds.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Apr 3 2010, 08:21 AM~17084751
> *does anyone know when the show is at the ventura fair grounds.
> *


May 23


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Who's going to Hollywood tonight?


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 3 2010, 11:12 AM~17085337
> *Who's going to Hollywood tonight?
> *


whats going on in hollywood. whats the show called in ventura.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Apr 3 2010, 01:02 PM~17085586
> *whats going on in hollywood. whats the show called in ventura.
> *


CRUIZIN HOMIE, ITS BEEN CRACKIN NO COPS MESSING WITH YOU AT ALL


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Apr 3 2010, 11:02 AM~17085586
> *whats going on in hollywood. whats the show called in ventura.
> *


californiacarandcycleshow.com/


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Easter to all


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

"HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE EIGHT OE EIGHT AND THE ENTIRE WORLD" 2 MORE WEEKS FOR THAT MEET


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 4 2010, 04:23 PM~17094498
> *"HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE EIGHT OE EIGHT AND THE ENTIRE WORLD" 2 MORE WEEKS FOR THAT MEET
> *


 :wave: Happy Easter to all 818


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

i hope you all had a great day.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

hows it going everyone.


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP...


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

a found this on an other topic. this is from the SD show.


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

It this wesnesday the cruzin in van nuys??


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Apr 6 2010, 05:42 PM~17116403
> *It this wesnesday the cruzin in van nuys??
> *


It's every 2nd Wednesday of the month


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 01:01 AM~17120480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP VALLEY..


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Apr 7 2010, 11:10 AM~17123116
> *WAT UP VALLEY..
> *


just chillin at work


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Apr 7 2010, 12:12 PM~17123592
> *just chillin at work
> *


SAME HERE BRO...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 8 2010, 10:01 AM~17133721
> *ttt
> *


how are you doing.


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

HOLLYWOOD SATURDAY CRUISE NIGHT
PLACE: IN & OUT OFF SUNSET BLVD AND ORANGE GROVE 
DATE: APR 10 2010 
TIME 9.30PM
CALLING ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS, LAST WEEKEND WE WHERE DEEP AS FUCK LOTS OF CUTE LADY’S AND FIRME AS CARS. THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT LAST WEEKEND THE COUNCIL, ONE LIFE, LOLOS, VALLEY LIFE, LA -STYLES, DEDICATED RYDERS, DEVOTIONS, AND TO ALL THEM SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO SHOW WHAT THEY GOT THANKS TO ALL THE STREET RIDERS AND STUNNER CARS THAT CAME OUT. THIS SAT WE WILL BEING MEETING AT THE IN AND OUT NOT THE TOMMYS BECAUSE OF HOW MANY CARS CAME OUT LAST WEEK WE ARE TO DEEP FOR TOMMYS SO IN AND OUT IS WHERE IT’S OUT.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Apr 8 2010, 02:03 PM~17136206
> *how are you doing.
> *


 :biggrin: 
good i'm loving this weather makes nice for picnics and shows.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 9 2010, 12:10 PM~17145054
> *:biggrin:
> good i'm loving this weather makes nice for picnics and shows.
> *


i know what you mean. the sun is full of fun.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Apr 9 2010, 04:53 PM~17147477
> *i know what you mean. the sun is full of fun.
> *


  RAIN......we spoke to soon.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 11 2010, 09:01 PM~17164226
> * RAIN......we spoke to soon.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

morning everyone :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 12 2010, 08:38 AM~17167300
> *morning everyone :biggrin:
> *


so we did speak to soon dam. but it was nice day to be lazy.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

count us in for the next council meeting..


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 01:33 AM~17120433
> *It's every 2nd Wednesday of the month
> *




T T T ...........VALLEROS !!!! Who's RIDIN this WEDNESDAY ! ! ? ? ! !


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Apr 12 2010, 08:56 PM~17175216
> *T T T ...........VALLEROS !!!! Who's RIDIN this WEDNESDAY ! ! ? ? ! !
> *


Oldies will be out there


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58+Apr 12 2010, 07:31 PM~17174193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neu exposure will be there too. :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:04.16.10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP VALLEY...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

It was good to see so many memebers out tonight on Van Nuys :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

IT WAS A GOOD CRUISE ON THE BOULEVARD' I HOPE EVERYONE SHOWS UP TO HOLLYWOOD ON SAT AND 2 TACO'S MEXICO ON WED. NIGHTS


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT WED IS THE COUNCIL MEETING...


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP COUNCIL


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

good morning everyone


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone going to Hollywood tonight?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

On my way to hollywood :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 17 2010, 08:11 PM~17224155
> *On my way to hollywood  :biggrin:
> *


west hollywood hahaha just kidding.


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP WAT UP...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

San Fernando Valley Council meeting this Wednesday April 21, 2010 at Red Vest Pizza Parlor 12639 Glenoaks Blvd. Sylmar, Ca 91342 at 8 p.m. There is no dues or any kind of fees (it’s free) to be part of the San Fernando Valley Council. We will like all of the 818 clubs to be part of this Council. It’s a good way for all of us to get to know each other. We will like to invite all of the 818 clubs to be part of this Council and be one big club.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Apr 19 2010, 02:27 PM~17238781
> *WAT UP WAT UP...
> *


  GOOD TIMES


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

SEE EVERYBODY 2MORROW....


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COUNCIL :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

morning


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Meeting tonight see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 21 2010, 12:23 PM~17259683
> *Meeting tonight see everyone there  :biggrin:
> *


COOL SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

VALLEY LIFE C.C WILL BE THERE ALSO


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS WONT MAKE IT TONIGHT CAUSE WE HAVE A MEETING BUT WE WILL BE THERE FOR THE REST OF THEM...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE SPOT HELD IN THE TACO'S MEXICO PARKING LOT ON SAT. MAY 1ST AT 7P.M. I HOPE THE VALLEY COUNCIL COULD ALL SHOW UP IN THERE RIDES AND GET THIS CRACKING' I SPOKE WITH A FEW MEMBER'S OF THE VALLEY COUNCIL TODAY' THERE DOWN' SO LET'S SPREAD THE WORD' THE SPOT IS LOCATED ON SHERMAN WAY AND VAN NUYS BLVD. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT ME AT 18183102110 MARTIN AKA MR.GLASSHOUSE


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP COUNCIL HOW WAS THE MEETING LAST NIGHT DID WE MISS ANYTHING LET ME WE WILL BE AT THE REST OF THEM.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Cinco De Mayo Car Show and Fiesta May 8th Every One welcome 
Car Club with most cars participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques)

Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for Pre-Registration form


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THIS SAT. AT TACO'S MEXICO SPOT AT 7PM


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 26 2010, 09:27 PM~17313790
> *THIS SAT. AT TACO'S MEXICO SPOT AT 7PM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

how is every one doing. you guys getting ready for the san berdo show.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Apr 27 2010, 01:14 PM~17320059
> *how is every one doing. you guys getting ready for the san berdo show.
> *


Oldies is geting ready for Fresno :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 28 2010, 01:50 AM~17327385
> *Oldies is geting ready for Fresno  :biggrin:
> *


when do you guys take off.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Apr 28 2010, 09:41 AM~17330129
> *when do you guys take off.
> *


Sat. May 15 about 5am. Want to go?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS WILL BE SHOWING IN BAKERSFIELD THIS WEEKEND IF ANYONE DOWN 2 RIDE GET AT ME GREAT EVENT FOR A SUNDAY!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Apr 27 2010, 02:14 PM~17320059
> *how is every one doing. you guys getting ready for the san berdo show.
> *


YES SIR CANT MISS THAT SHOW SEND THEM PRE REGS WILL BE SOLD OUT QUICK!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 29 2010, 02:27 AM~17338362
> *GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS WILL BE SHOWING IN BAKERSFIELD THIS WEEKEND IF ANYONE DOWN 2 RIDE GET AT ME GREAT EVENT FOR A SUNDAY!!!
> *


SEE YOU THEIR HOMIE


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 28 2010, 10:24 AM~17330556
> *ttt
> *


TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP EVERYBODY...


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

every wend. everyone welcomed....


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THIS SAT. MAY 8 AT TACO'S MEXICO' LET'S SEE HOW IT GOES' WE ARE CANCELING TACO'S MEXICO ON WED.' LET'S ALL TRY TO GO TO BOB'S BIG BOY ON WED. NIGHTS' ON SAT AT TACO'S MEXICO


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 28 2010, 12:50 AM~17327385
> *Oldies is geting ready for Fresno  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :h5:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

whats going on everyone


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@May 3 2010, 04:36 PM~17377782
> *whats going on everyone
> *


What's up UCE


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 4 2010, 01:04 AM~17383873
> *What's up UCE
> *


nothing much. just cant wait for your guys shows. how did you guys do in fresno.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@May 4 2010, 06:02 AM~17385090
> *nothing much. just cant wait for your guys shows. how did you guys do in fresno.
> *


We are going on May 16


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 4 2010, 10:40 AM~17387010
> *We are going on May 16
> *


oh sorry i was to soon.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I HOPE EVERYONE COULD COME OUT TO THIS SHOW LIKE EVERYONE COMES OUT FOR MY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW THE COPS OUR ASKING FOR OUR HELP AND THEY LOVED ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAME OUT FOR THE SHOW SO LETS HELP THEM OUT ALSO SO LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW THANKS  :biggrin:


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@May 5 2010, 08:17 PM~17403716
> *I HOPE EVERYONE COULD COME OUT TO THIS SHOW LIKE EVERYONE COMES OUT FOR MY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW THE COPS OUR ASKING FOR OUR HELP AND THEY LOVED ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAME OUT FOR THE SHOW SO LETS HELP THEM OUT ALSO SO LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW THANKS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey cooks, ill be there hommie. you know i always support any event big or small...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TACO'S MEXICO WAS PRETTY GOOD TODAY' GETTING BETTER' THIS SAT SAME SPOT


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP COUNCIL GOODTIMES PASSIN BY...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Friday everyone :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 7 2010, 11:49 AM~17419897
> *Happy Friday everyone  :biggrin:
> *


when i get out of work i will be happy.


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

TTT... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TOMOROW SAT. MAY8 AT TACO'S MEXICO FORM 7 2 ? VAN NUYS BLVD AND SHERMAN WAY'C U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-15-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

whats up family


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP EVERYBODY... :boink:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

you guys ready for the meeting.


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

THE MEETING IS THIS WED...


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

see you guys there


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

I THINK THEY WATCH THE GAME AT RED VEST. SO LET ME KNOW IF WE STILL GOING TO HAVE THE MEETING...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Meeting is on for tomorrow @ 8pm :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Meeting today :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

see you there


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys sorry no meeting today due to the Lakers game. We will have a meeting next Wednesday on May 26 same place same time. Thank you


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-22-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
calling out all car clubs, solo riders, stunner car clubs, ect… 
This cruise has been cracking for months keep it flowing 
*


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP WAT UP...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Meeting tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 25 2010, 10:49 AM~17598686
> *Meeting tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


OK


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

==== T O ==== T H E ==== T O P ===== 4 THE ~ 8 1 8 ~ VALLEROS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Red Vest closed today Sorry for the inconvenience we will have the meeting at Shakey's in Sylmar 13701 Foothill Blvd Sylmar, CA 91342 Tel. 818-367-1037 at 8pm


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool Meeting today :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jun 2 2010, 01:05 PM~17676448
> *WAT UP...
> *


What's up Goodtimes, you guys been missing our meetings


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 4 2010, 12:35 AM~17692825
> *What's up Goodtimes, you guys been missing our meetings
> *


LAST MEETING LANDED ON THE SAME DATE AS OURS HOMIES HOPE 2 MAKE THE NEXT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 4 2010, 12:40 AM~17693109
> *LAST MEETING LANDED ON THE SAME DATE AS OURS HOMIES HOPE 2 MAKE THE NEXT
> *


cool see you guys


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP EVERYBODY GOODTIMES 818 PASSIN BY... uffin:


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

are they crusing van nuys tonight


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 13 2010, 10:27 PM~17778820
> *
> *


THIS WEDS MEETING...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jun 14 2010, 06:48 PM~17787183
> *THIS WEDS MEETING...
> *


Way of Life C.C. from Pasadena is having a Fathers Day car show at Hansen Dam this Sunday.








.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 14 2010, 07:46 PM~17787967
> *Way of Life C.C. from Pasadena is having a Fathers Day car show at Hansen Dam this Sunday.
> .
> *


Is there a flyer?


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 14 2010, 10:50 PM~17790612
> *Is there a flyer?
> *


yeah but i dont know wha i did with it. one of the homies is calling around to see if he can get one. hopefully today he'll post it up. 

all i know is that its...

2ND ANNUAL FATHER'S DAY PICNIC
Date: Sunday, June 20, 2010 
Time: 10:00am - 4:00pm 
Location: HANSEN DAM


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 15 2010, 07:51 AM~17792193
> *yeah but i dont know wha i did with it. one of the homies is calling around to see if he can get one. hopefully today he'll post it up.
> 
> all i know is that its...
> ...


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

WUS UP TO ALL THE 818 BROTHAS


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Meeting is tonight @ 8pm :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

WHAT UP 818...I HAVE THIS SET UP SALE... ASKING FOR 2800.00


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

see you guys at the next one for sure!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TODAY' KICKIN SPOT AT TACO'S MEXICO AT 7 PM VAN NUYS BLVD AND SHERMAN WAY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TTT for San Fernando Valley Council *


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

LOW LIFES CC JUST PASSIN BY HOMIES


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

TTT for da 818 Valle :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

SEE YOU SUNDAY AT 6:00 brand park :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE NIGHT THIS SAT. AUG 28 ON VAN NUYS BLVD. AT 6 PM' WHERE WE ALWAYS DO THE REGULAR CRUISE NIGHT EVERY SECOND WED. OF THE MONTH' LET'S ALL GET TO TOGETHER AS A COUNCIL AND HAVE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 25 2010, 06:42 AM~18401147
> *THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE NIGHT THIS SAT. AUG 28 ON VAN NUYS BLVD. AT 6 PM' WHERE WE ALWAYS DO THE REGULAR CRUISE NIGHT EVERY SECOND WED. OF THE MONTH' LET'S ALL GET TO TOGETHER AS A COUNCIL AND HAVE FUN :biggrin:
> *


mr glass house ill be there passin fliers.....for sure


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Meeting tonight :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/VOSFVOldSchoolNight101.jpg[/img]]1


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/download-1.jpg[/img]]2


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

HAD FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

TOY DRIVE PICTURE'S


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*2011 HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE VALLEY COUNCIL AND THE WHOLE "818" FROM THE ONE LIFE C.C. FAMILY ..*


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jan 2 2011, 03:45 AM~19480227
> *2011 HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE VALLEY COUNCIL AND THE WHOLE "818" FROM THE ONE LIFE C.C. FAMILY ..
> *


 Happy New Year :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

happy new years


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

Greetings to all. Hope you had a Great Holiday Season

Just want to announce the launching of my website for 2011 with events updates from Car Shows, Concerts, Interviews, Music Videos Shoots, Exhibits....etc. 

I will be posting a Gallery page with pictures of the events. I will also be launching a new design for my clothing brand dedicated to the Lowriding scene. Stay tune for the pre-sale announcement.

Photography is also in the works. Hit me up for rates. 

Keep on riding!!!

Stubborn4Life

Stay Stubborn

Check out the website here… <a href=\'http://www.stubbornforlife.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Stubbornforlife</a>


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

TTT for the SFV Council :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

what's up 818 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JSUT TO LET U ALL KNOW IM GOING TO HAVE A CAR SHOW AT CANOGA PARK HIGH SCHOOL MAY 1ST FLYER COMEING SOON


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jan 7 2011, 12:00 PM~19531517
> *JSUT TO LET U ALL KNOW IM GOING TO HAVE A CAR SHOW AT CANOGA PARK HIGH SCHOOL MAY 1ST FLYER COMEING SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Some of the members(myself) and car clubs from the San Fernando Valley Council will be on the TV show Southland tonight at 10pm on TNT


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jan 11 2011, 04:48 PM~19568744
> *Some of the members(myself) and car clubs from the San Fernando Valley Council will be on the TV show Southland tonight at 10pm on TNT
> *


i saw that yall was reppin .....


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

ANYBODY HITTING VAN NUYS BLVD. TONIGHT?


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jan 11 2011, 04:48 PM~19568744
> *Some of the members(myself) and car clubs from the San Fernando Valley Council will be on the TV show Southland tonight at 10pm on TNT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Meeting is tonight at 7 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jan 12 2011, 03:16 PM~19576955
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

WHATS UP GUYS!!??
WHATS GOOD?? :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Video I shot from 2005 Las Vegas Lowrider Super Car Show where 
we got "Best Club of the Year" part 2 video of the same show coming soon,


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

Show and shine at Pepboys in San Fernando this Sunday february 13 from 11am to 5pm. Food, drink and prizes will be given to those that bring there car out!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 8 2011, 01:42 PM~19819619
> *Show and shine at Pepboys in San Fernando this Sunday february 13 from 11am to 5pm. Food, drink and prizes will be given to those that bring there car out!
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Meeting tonight :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I HAVENT FORGOT U HOMIE I GIVE U A CALL THIS WEEK :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Feb 16 2011, 11:19 AM~19884412
> *I HAVENT FORGOT U HOMIE I GIVE U A CALL THIS WEEK :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## impaladude72 (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impaladude72_@Feb 16 2011, 09:05 PM~19889382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR KRAZY STYLEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by impaladude72_@Feb 16 2011, 10:05 PM~19889382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WAZ UP HOMIES HOPE TO C U ALL @ THE CAR SHOW FOUNRAISER FOR CANOGA PARK HIGH MAY 1ST :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## impaladude72 (Mar 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 15 2011, 01:40 PM~20098240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! SEE YOU GUYS LATER TODAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 16 2011, 09:13 AM~20105286
> *NICE!! SEE YOU GUYS LATER TODAY!! :biggrin:
> *


is that right?? lol


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 16 2011, 09:27 PM~20110197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 16 2011, 08:27 PM~20110197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WAZ UP HOMIES WE WILL BE HAVEING A VIDEO SHOOT AT WOODLY PARK FOR THE HOMIE AND MY PRIMO MISTER D FROM SOUTHLAND ENT IF ANYONE WANTS TO SHOW UP WITH THERE CARS BIKES HARLYS BOMBS TRUCKS U ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME ON DOWN IT WILL ALL TAKE PLACE AT 12PM-3PM SUNDAY APRIL 10,2011 AT WOODLY PARK BOMB PRIDE AND VALLEY LIFE ARE COMEING DOWN SO WHO EVER ELES WANTS TO COME DOWN JUST POST UP HERE ON SHOW AND EVENTS OR COULD SEND ME A PM.  :cheesy


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20118687
> *WAZ UP HOMIES WE WILL BE HAVEING A VIDEO SHOOT AT WOODLY PARK FOR THE HOMIE AND MY PRIMO MISTER D FROM SOUTHLAND ENT IF ANYONE WANTS TO SHOW UP WITH THERE CARS BIKES HARLYS BOMBS TRUCKS U ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME ON DOWN IT WILL ALL TAKE PLACE AT 12PM-3PM SUNDAY APRIL 10,2011 AT WOODLY PARK BOMB PRIDE AND VALLEY LIFE ARE COMEING DOWN SO WHO EVER ELES WANTS TO COME DOWN JUST POST UP HERE ON SHOW AND EVENTS OR COULD SEND ME A PM.   :cheesy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impaladude72 (Mar 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## zap59 (Mar 28, 2009)

HELLO, MY NAME IS: MR ZAPATA, PRES, VIEJITOS.S.F.V. WHO DO I TALK TO IN JOINING THE COUNCIL.. YOU CAN REACH ME AT 818-493-0458.. THANK U..


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 20 2011, 12:31 PM~20135002
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 17 2011, 10:04 PM~20118687
> *WAZ UP HOMIES WE WILL BE HAVEING A VIDEO SHOOT AT WOODLY PARK FOR THE HOMIE AND MY PRIMO MISTER D FROM SOUTHLAND ENT IF ANYONE WANTS TO SHOW UP WITH THERE CARS BIKES HARLYS BOMBS TRUCKS U ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME ON DOWN IT WILL ALL TAKE PLACE AT 12PM-3PM SUNDAY APRIL 10,2011 AT WOODLY PARK BOMB PRIDE AND VALLEY LIFE ARE COMEING DOWN SO WHO EVER ELES WANTS TO COME DOWN JUST POST UP HERE ON SHOW AND EVENTS OR COULD SEND ME A PM.   :cheesy
> *


sounds kool...ShotCallerS will be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 21 2011, 10:47 PM~20148286
> *sounds kool...ShotCallerS will be there!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 15 2011, 02:40 PM~20098240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 19 2011, 06:06 PM~20131100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 23 2011, 12:48 AM~20158261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## impalajoe69 (Nov 10, 2010)

IMPALAS SFV IS A PROUD MEMBER OF THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CAR AND TRUCK COUNCIL!


----------



## impalajoe69 (Nov 10, 2010)

WHATS UP BROTHERS!


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalajoe69_@Mar 25 2011, 11:48 AM~20178875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalajoe69_@Mar 25 2011, 11:49 AM~20178883
> *WHATS UP BROTHERS!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalajoe69_@Mar 25 2011, 12:49 PM~20178883
> *WHATS UP BROTHERS!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 27 2011, 12:38 AM~20190668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

TTT FOR THE SFV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## impalajoe69 (Nov 10, 2010)

SUP CARNALS!!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalajoe69_@Mar 31 2011, 07:59 PM~20232016
> *SUP CARNALS!!!!
> *


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 3 2011, 01:32 AM~20246649
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JUST TOO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE WONT BE HAVEING THE VIEDO SHOOT TODAY FOR MISTER D HE IS SICK ILL KEEP U ALL POSTED


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WE MOVE OUR SHOW TO THE PARK NOT @ THE SCHOOL NO MORE


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

bump for the valle....


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Apr 12 2011, 07:11 PM~20323423
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 19 2011, 06:06 PM~20131100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 14 2011, 10:29 PM~20343644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals will be there to support.
!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

*GREAT JOB TODAY COUNCIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG A R.O_@Apr 17 2011, 09:39 PM~20362505
> *GREAT JOB TODAY COUNCIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impalajoe69 (Nov 10, 2010)

MUCH RESPECT TO EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE EASTER BASKET DRIVE! WE COLLECTED 225 BASKETS!!!


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalajoe69_@Apr 19 2011, 03:18 PM~20374943
> *MUCH RESPECT TO EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE EASTER BASKET DRIVE! WE COLLECTED 225 BASKETS!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## impalajoe69 (Nov 10, 2010)

HAPPY EASTER FAMILIA!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalajoe69_@Apr 24 2011, 12:35 PM~20409424
> *HAPPY EASTER FAMILIA!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 19 2011, 09:24 PM~20377809
> *The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

bad news . CANOGA PARK HIGH SCHOOL show has been postponed untill further notice..... due to the school and the park not filling the correct legal paper.....we are sorry for any inconvenience.......


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Apr 27 2011, 08:18 PM~20436301
> *bad news .  CANOGA PARK HIGH SCHOOL show has been postponed untill further notice..... due to the school and the park not filling the correct legal paper.....we are sorry for any inconvenience.......
> *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

whats up everyone!!! hope everybody is good!! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 3 2011, 07:52 AM~20474499
> *whats up everyone!!! hope everybody is good!! :biggrin:
> *


 Whats up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

*NEXT MEETING MAY 18, 2011..............................* 

:biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT 4 THE 818


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 26 2011, 12:25 AM~20421126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

good meeting :biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY COUNCIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

*BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Krazy Styles will be having a Picnic at Ventrans Park Sunday May 29,2011 hit him up for more info!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## zap59 (Mar 28, 2009)

Q-VOLE, MR ZAPATA. JUST PASS'N BY.. :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

HI MY NAME DAVID THE PRESIDENT OF VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB OF VALLEY DEL COACHELLA IS THERE A VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB OUT THERE U GUYS KNOW CAUSE LAST WEEKEND AT A CAR SHOW IN SANTA ANA


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

IF THERE IS CAN U GO ON R PAGE VALLEYS FINEST THANKS ALOT FOR UR HELP


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


















Our first place trophies*


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

TTT FOR THE SFV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hey guys and gals:

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD  * (951)867-1837 *  (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hey guys and gals:

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837 

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL OF U OUT THERE SUNDAY AND IT WAS NICE TALKING TO U LISA AND ALEX SEE U SOON


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 335204
> 
> IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL OF U OUT THERE SUNDAY AND IT WAS NICE TALKING TO U LISA AND ALEX SEE U SOON


Like wise homie, here's the new flyer!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


OGDinoe1 said:


> Like wise homie, here's the new flyer!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will like to thank the San Fernando Valley Car and Truck Council for supporting our car show, without all of you we couldn’t of make this happen.We had a great turnout with over 500 cars, bikes and motorcycles!​


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Come and join the San Fernando Valley Car and Truck Club Council at our end of summer get together! 10:00am, Sunday August 21, 2011 at Veterans Park in Sylmar! Everybody is welcome to come out and enjoy a day at the park with all of our friends, families and rides!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Carnales Unidos Super Show October 16 2011 *Carnales Unidos *proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs all solo riders and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the kern county fairgrounds Sunday October 16 2011. This year’s shows proceeds will be benefiting the Jamison center who provide a safe haven for abused, neglected and abandoned children. We will be providing non-stop entertainment from Cholo DJ all the way from Los Angeles mixing up your favorite old school jams as well as showcasing Kern County’s finest in the talent show. Future champs (kidsboxing club) of Shafter will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fightsfor all the aficionados of the sport. 3 big screens TV’s will be in the redzone playing your favorite NFL games throughout the day so you don’t miss that touchdown or tackle. Bako Bullyz will be in the house displaying they baddest pit bulls from around the state. And to top it off with the help and support from the lowriding and customized car community, we will have cars and trucks from throughout central Cali displaying and showcasing there beautiful rides for all to see. Food and drink vendors will be there so come hungry!!!! Carnales Unidos wouldn’t be who we are today without the support from the community and everyone who has helped us throughout the years from our first show held in 1977 (the old school poster, does anyone remember being there) until now. Thank You. Carnales Unidos. Any show questions call Harvey @ 661 340 1207. booth and vendor info call cirilo @ 661 340 0004 :thumbsup:
*CarnalesUnidos
*​


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*SEE EVERYONE @ MEETING TOMMOROW:thumbsup:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

WHAT'S UP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


 * DEDICATION WILL BE THERE!!!*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ available for car shows, cruise nights, fundraisers and more. (323) 557-2854 Mike.


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
SUNDAY JULY 22 2012 AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
FOR MORE INFO CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173
SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

AM BUMP PARA EL VALLE


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top for Sfvc


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lot of respect to the big sfv per sporty Ontario classics iela stay up homies to the top


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Lot of respect to the big sfv per sporty Ontario classics iela stay up homies to the top


:thumbsup:*THANKS HOMIE*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

so this meeting is tomorrow right? 
dont wanna show up and i was wrong lol


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012_*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

818 BUMP


----------

